# April Painting Deathmatch - Squad/Regiment



## Dave T Hobbit

*Hello everyone! Welcome to the thread for the*







​ *Rules*

The category is decided upon and posted in the Painting Deathmatch Calendar. This month's category is:
Squad/Regiment - _Any squad or regiment from any company._
 
Only models that are painted wholly within the month are eligible to enter (i.e. unpainted or only primed at the start of the month). Entrants are not required to post a photograph of the model before painting. If you have a question as to whether or not your model qualifies, please feel free to post in this thread.
You may join the painting deathmatch in progress at any time, but must submit photographs of the completed miniature by *midnight GMT, 31 April 2015.* WIP images are welcomed and encouraged.
Miniatures that are completed in time will be eligible to win the deathmatch. The deathmatch winner will be decided in a separate voting thread by the Heresy Online community. Votes should be cast not simply on painting skill, but on merit, including creativity, application of painting techniques, individual artist improvement, etc. The winner of the deathmatch will be awarded with the Mark of Slaanesh award.
Winners from the previous month are able to participate in the next months painting deathmatch, but they are not eligible to win in consecutive months.

*This is not the year long Army Painting Challenge, but a separate Monthly event. Though entries in one can also be entered into the other (assuming it fits into the category chosen for this deathmatch).*

Good luck to all participants!

PS - If you have any feedback on the running or structure of the monthly deathmatches throughout the course of the next month, please comment in the Calendar thread as we will take into account any feedback.http://www.heresy-online.net//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Seems like we can't let an entire month go by with no entries. Hopefully a few others will jump on board over the last few days of the month.

This month, a trio of minis for Malifaux, Guild Death Marshals.


----------



## Tha Tall One

@Khorne's Fist, I shall rise to your challenge!

From this:









To this:

































My vikings may not be as spectacular as your marshals, but they're all I've done this month!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Great work. Are they the gripping beast vikings? I have a Saga warband of these guys assembled and basecoated for nearly two years, but haven't done anything else with them.


----------



## Tha Tall One

Yes they're Gripping Beast, and I think they're great models. The kit is a bit monotonous, but with a bit of greenstuff I've been able to make mostly all of them to my liking.


----------



## R_Squared

I did wonder where the April one was....
I shall enter my tankbusters. :grin:


----------



## R_Squared

@Tha Tall One, those shields look great. Did you freehand them, or are they transfers?


----------



## Tha Tall One

They're all freehand. I really like to paint those.


----------



## R_Squared

They are truly great, very eye-catching. k:


----------



## Roganzar

Some fairly tough competition this month. Here's my entry, some Bloodletters of Khorne to ready to cut you to ribbons. Bloody, chunky ribbons.
Bloodletters of Khorne by Roganzar, on Flickr


----------

